# charbroil replacement grates



## Greg Rempe (Sep 23, 2005)

Moving to the grilling section


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey Charliel,
  I had the same problem at work with our grill there.  I had to weld "ears" on the grate to make it work.  Order what you can and take it to a welder and have them "extend" it.  Hope this helps


----------



## Finney (Sep 25, 2005)

Why don't you want to get the four smaller ones?


----------

